# Brandon Jennings Watch



## luther

Could go in draft forum, but what the ****. International. Game one: 22 minutes (non-starter), 3-9 from the floor for 9 points (all 3s, where he was 3-7). 2 rebounds, no assists, one steal, one turnover. Committed 3 fouls. Team lost 68-63.


----------



## TM

who is brandon jennings? :biggrin:


----------



## luther

Sadly, I'm old enough to remember when that would be a realistic question. I kind of wish things were still that way (as opposed to a guy being washed up or some sort of failure if he fails to be approaching NBA all-star status by age 22). All-conference sophomore? _Only_? What a disappointment ... bust...


----------



## croco

He has also played two games in the Italian league, about the same stats.


----------



## Boris

luther said:


> Sadly, I'm old enough to remember when that would be a realistic question. I kind of wish things were still that way (as opposed to a guy being washed up or some sort of failure if he fails to be approaching NBA all-star status by age 22). All-conference sophomore? _Only_? What a disappointment ... bust...


if he wants to play under Repesa and Bodiroga first thing he needs to learn that team is more inportant than making name for himself. in one thig I'm sure that after this season he will be more man than he was...he'll have to deal with tough coach and fanatic fans who doesn't tolerate "me first showmans" and "tough street wona bees"


----------



## Kekai

A day in the life of Brandon Jennings video on ESPN. I've always liked the guy, and hope he does well.

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband...ryId=null&brand=null&videoId=3695454&n8pe6c=2


----------



## a_i_4_life

does anyone have a link to his stats this year?


----------



## Kekai

Don't know, but found this on wikipedia. 



> In the team's first nine games of the 2008-2009 Italian League season, Jennings is averaging 5.8 points and 2.8 assists per game in just 17 minutes per game. In seven Euroleague games, Jennings is averaging 8.4 points and 1.3 assists in 18 minutes per game.


----------



## Sabonis!

a_i_4_life said:


> does anyone have a link to his stats this year?


Euroleague stats:

http://www.euroleague.net/competition/players/showplayer?clubcode=rom&pcode=001219&seasoncode=e2008

Italian Serie A stats:

http://195.56.77.208/player/pbd.pht...=2008&team=1161&type2=d1&name_search=Jennings


----------



## Krstic All-Star

^ I'm a little concerned by his lack of assists - is that due to their offensive scheme?


----------



## Sabonis!

Remember, a basketball games last 20% less time in Europe (40minutes) than in the US. Also assists are taken into consideration and are credited to a player differently (much harder).


----------



## Krstic All-Star

^ Good points, I'd forgotten that their assist determination is different. Thanks!


----------



## Sabonis!

Jennings' statline from tonight

22 minutes, 11 points, 3/6 2FG, 1/3 3FG, 2/2 FT, 2 rebounds (1 DEF, 1 OFF), 2 assists, 2 steals, 1 turonver, 4 fouls committed, 1 foul received


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Sounds like a decent game - were you able to see any of it?


----------



## Sabonis!

Yes, I watched the whole game. He was good in the attacking end. He has some serious talent. But he needs some work in his ball control and jump shot. Could also work a bit on his body strength. On the defensive end he was rather mediocre and his opponent Spanoulis (former Rockets players) took advantage.

By the way, I could direct you to some Roma games on torrent sites. Also if you are interested I could post some links to watch Roma games live.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

If those links are legal, I bet there are a lot of posters here who'd love to check them out.


----------



## bball2223

http://www.zagsblog.com/2009/03/14/jennings-says-college-worse-than-europe/#more-13485


He says College would be worse than Europe and he is convinced he made the right decision.


----------



## Sabonis!

bball2223 said:


> http://www.zagsblog.com/2009/03/14/jennings-says-college-worse-than-europe/#more-13485
> 
> 
> He says College would be worse than Europe and he is convinced he made the right decision.


You don't have to be a genius to figure that out.

College: Playing for free + studying
Europe: Getting paid almost $1M for a season + traveling all over Europe and doing some sightseeing.


----------



## starvydas

Having seen him in 5 games for Rome in the Euroleague, here's what I think of him:

Positives: He's a superior athlete who can go as fast as anyone in Europe from one hand of the court to the other. He's strong and can finish at the hoop even when he is challenged and he has nice variety of lay-ins/scoop shots that make him hard to block and enables him to draw fouls. I was also surprised by his decision-making, he doesnt force anything despite his up-tempo style and looks to pass to open teammates before creating his own shot, which is what you would expect from a PG in Europe. On defense he is excellent at pressuring ballhandlers and disrupting the offense, his coach actually mainly uses him for that purpose. 

Negatives: His biggest weakness right now is his outside shot. He has unorthodox shooting mechanics, most of his misses are not because his shots are too short or too long, which would indicate that he only has to make minor adjustments, but because he is simply often way off (dont know if I made sense here). He is also sometimes overly aggressive on defense when he tries to strip or steal the ball from the opposing PG which leads to foul trouble. I also dont like the fact that he often moans to the ref when he is called for such a foul.

As with all the young Euros (he can be considered one of them after all) it's tough to evaluate him and foresee what kind of impact he can have in the NBA. Right now he's a role player on a deep team, playing no more than 20 mpg, but I can definitely see the potential scouts are raving about.


----------



## croco

You should also post your scouting report in the draft forum, it will draw a lot more attention there.


----------

